# Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canine Formula still one of the best or not



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello everyone , I have not been on this forum for a little while now. But I wanted to make sure I was feeding my dog aka Moti the right food. I am currently feeding Moti Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canine Formula. when I was on this fourm the last time I was told Taste of Wild is one of the best food that you can feed a dog. I wanted to know if that is still true? Or is there something better? And what is it? What is the best way to change your dog over to a new food? I have been afraid to try anything new because when I gotten Moti I had tried changing the food over a month. 1st I had tried Canidae, then the next month I had tried wellness. And it made Moti really sick, the vet told me that he has a sensitive stomach. I really do want to change his food because Taste of the wild is really hard to find. As for the food its self I centainly have not complaints what so ever.Moti is now 1 year and 2 months old, he is a white german shepherd and he is not fat at all.He really loves the food along with other things like shoes / pill bottles / wires / cellphones time to time but that more my fault then his we are working on it and it will stop some day.

One more thing, I wanted to put this argument to rest that has been going on in my house for a while now. My mom keeps telling me that all the dog she ever has had were raised on Indian wheat bread also know as roti.Moti loves this stuff and she makes it fresh for him every ones a while but she wants me to make it a regular part of his diet. I am against it and am only using the bread as a small snack every ones a while. Please let know your opinions. Thank you all for your time and help.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Do you have a Tractor Supply store where you live? You can get Taste of the Wild there for a reasonable price. I feed TOTW and I just got a new bag Friday. I don't think feeding a dog a lot of bread is a good idea, but I give my Boston Terrier little pieces from time to time. He just loves bagels with a dab of cream cheese


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

There are, according to the ingredients, better foods than TOTW, but not many. They're all pretty pricey, though. TOTW is the best you can get for a moderate price. And if he's that sensitive you probably don't want to mess around with his food. The better foods might not be better for HIM. Yes, Tractor Supply sells TOTW, and a lot of independent feed stores do too. Have you run their store locator (http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/dealer_locator/)? Maybe there's a more convenient dealer in your area.

No, I don't think bread should be a huge part of any dog's diet. As a treat, yes, but not too much.


----------



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you both for the respond, I live in NYC and don't have a Tractor Supply store anywhere in NYC. I have to special order the food every time I need it form my local pet store. I really don't mind that but sometime the food does not arrive on time. And I have to go get it form a store that do Carry it. And those 2 store that have the food are really expensive.One has it for $86 a bag and the other has it for $75 and both stores are really far away form my house. I did looked at the TOTW website and there dealer list is out dated, most of those store don't even carry it.My local pet store has it for around $50 and when they can get it I don't have the option of buy a extra bag and keeping it because live in a apartment and have no room for it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That is an outrageous price. Have you looked into ordering it from an online dealer, such as www.petfooddirect.com ? Even with shipping it would probably cost less than that. And once you sign up with them, they e-mail deals like 20% off or free shipping fairly frequently.


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 14, 2010)

I live in NYC and recently found a place that sells Taste Of The Wild.Like you I've been hearing wonderful things about this food. Pet Pantry Warehouse sells them as well as California Natural dog food that I heard is also good. They are located in Rye NY 29 Purchase St,Greenwich CT 290 RailroadAve and Larchmont 2444 Boston Post Road.My first visit to them (larchmont) today,very helpful and they just opened in that location in May. Hope this helps............


----------

